
I spent an afternoon inside virtual reality–and I didn’t want to leave - gpresot
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/features-issue-sections/13484/altspace-vr-virtual-reality/
======
genericone
I purchased the Cardboard 2.0 several weeks ago. I wasn't aware how immersive
VR really was until I tried it. My experience was not like OPs, in that there
were no social interactions, and I had not chosen serene VR, but nonetheless,
it was spectacular.

~~~
gpresot
And don't forget that VR that is available now is still a "version 1.0".
Imagine what we will have in 5 years time Videogames of 5-8 years ago where
good and immersive too... compared to current ones they just feel "meh".

